#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Απαίτηση αποτύπωσης ομόρων σε οικισμούς κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων

## ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σας, έχω μια αποτύπωση σε οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων για μια γονική παροχή εντός του οικισμού με κτίσμα. Πρέπει να αποτυπώσω και τα όμορα οικόπεδα -κτίσματα; Αν όχι, τότε μπορώ να δώσω βεβαίωση αρτιότητας;


Κανόνας Συμμετοχής υπ' αριθμό *1* και *2α*:

1. Δεν γράφουμε με κεφαλαία, "greeklish" ούτε  στο κείμενο των δημοσιεύσεων ούτε στους τίτλους των θεμάτων και  φροντίζουμε ώστε οι δημοσιεύσεις μας να είναι ορθογραφημένες, με σύνταξη  και διακριτές μικρές παραγράφους όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν.

2α. Φροντίζουμε οι τίτλοι των θεμάτων που ανοίγουμε να είναι  περιγραφικοί περιέχοντας λέξεις "κλειδιά" (ή ετικέτες-tags) που θα  βοηθήσουν στην μελλοντική ανεύρεση της πληροφορίας που θα αποθηκευτεί.  Επίσης, οφείλουμε σε κάθε θέμα που δημοσιεύσουμε να προσθέτουμε και  ορισμένες ετικέτες σχετικές με το θέμα μας. Οι ετικέτες γράφονται με  μικρά γράμματα, τονισμένες λέξεις, κόμμα μεταξύ ετικετών και κενό  ανάμεσα σε δυο λέξεις της ίδιας ετικέτας. Τέλος προτιμάμε να γράφουμε  τις ετικέτες στον ενικό και να χρησιμοποιούμε ήδη υπάρχουσες ετικέτες.  Διαβάστε τις αναλυτικές *Οδηγίες  για χρήση ετικετών (tags)*

*Όπως μπορείς να δεις όλα τα θέματα στην παρούσα κατηγορία είναι με μια δομή: πρόθεμα, περιγραφικό τίτλο, ετικέτες, ορθογραφία, σύνταξη. Σε παρακαλώ να συμμορφωθείς με τους κανόνες που αποδέχθηκες με την εγγραφή σου στο φόρουμ.*

*kasvan*

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Για γονική παροχή δεν απαιτείται.Γενικά όμως,να ξέρεις ότι αν τα όμορα δεν είναι οικοδομήσιμα,τότε η οικοδομησιμότητα του δικού σου θα προκύψει ύστερα από τακτοποίηση.Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο κατά την έκδοση οικ.άδειας πρέπει να αποτυπώνονται κ τα όμορα.Οπότε τσέκαρέ τα στα γρήγορα κ στα πρόχειρα σε πρόσωπο-βάθος,για να δεις αν όντως είναι οικοδομήσιμα,κ μην τα δείχνεις στο σχέδιο.

Αυτά

----------


## DOOM

διαφωνώ zavi. στον οικισμό (κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων) δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της τακτοποίησης καθώς δεν υπάρχει ρυμοτομικό. Σε εκτενέστατη συζήτηση με Πολεοδομίες 2 διαφορετικών Νομών δεν απαιτείται αρτιότητα - οικοδομησιμότητα ομόρων. Η αρτιότητα πάντως συνήθως υπάρχει στα περισσότερα των οικοπέδων λόγω ΦΕΚ

----------

zavi@tee.gr

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε  DOOM
συνήθως αναγράφεται ότι τα προυφιστάμενα του διατάγματος είναι άρτια
για την οικοδομησιμότητα απαιτείται πρόσωπο 12μ σε κοινόχρηστο δρόμο πλάτους 4μ και με κάποιο τρόπο θα πρέπει να τα αποκτήσουν και τα όμορα αν δεν έχουν!!!!!

----------

zavi@tee.gr

----------

